
Ask HN: How to monetize a mobile app? - mgos
There are tons of articles on the internet about app monetization. None provides real-life advice like a case study would. We are planning to launch a mobile app in the next few months and want to learn about some ways to monetize the app. Given that app monetization is only getting tougher by the day - what are some ways app monetization can work in 2018?
======
brudgers
If monetizing is a goal and app monetization is hard, why spend months
building an app instead of something else?

